# Odd thing happened



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

My FIL called and asked if the little kids or I had accidentally called him. I said no, but he said he got a call from my WH's cell phone, it even sent him info about what he had mapped, then he heard me talking and my children. He thought he heard me talking to my WH, but it was my grown son - my WH is out of town. I hunted all the handsets down and they were out of reach or in their cradles and there was incoming or outgoing calls from our house. Is it possible that my WH was listening to us somehow and accidentally called or conferenced his dad in? It was so weird. I have often had the feeling that he knows what I am saying when he is gone, based on the things he says and because he seems to be one step ahead. How could be have accomplished this or was it just some freak thing?


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe there is a VAR in the house and he was listening to it wherever he is, and butt-dialed his dad at the same time.

Or maybe he has you bugged in real-time and listens to you as it happens.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

My wife has a phablet and I an old flip phone. If I call her now and neither of us cancel out the call both phones continue to transmit even if I close mine shut. Maybe something like that is happening.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Weird things happen. A colleague's computer at work will often turn itself back on up to 30 minutes after she has left the building. So a phone that can dial a number by itself? I can believe that.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> My wife has a phablet and I an old flip phone. If I call her now and neither of us cancel out the call both phones continue to transmit even if I close mine shut. Maybe something like that is happening.


He has an iPhone and I only have the house landline, no cell phone currently (don't judge haha). 

How far can you transmit when bugging someone? He is in another state across the country right now. The scene my FIL described was pretty accurate for what was happening, though it wasn't uncommon and he was vague.

I wondered if the people could be my WH talking to a woman at a restaurant where there were kids, but he said the phone call came in as ' WH home'.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

fooled1 said:


> He has an iPhone and I only have the house landline, no cell phone currently (don't judge haha).
> 
> How far can you transmit when bugging someone? He is in another state across the country right now. The scene my FIL described was pretty accurate for what was happening, though it wasn't uncommon and he was vague.
> 
> I wondered if the people could be my WH talking to a woman at a restaurant where there were kids, but he said the phone call came in as ' WH home'.


Wow. Something is amiss. Very much so.

But, hey, that's great. If you want to hide things from him, you know where not to say things. Or, if you want to yank his chain, you can easily do so. Maybe stand in that area and pretend you're on the phone and in your pretend conversation, say, "WHAT? Aunt Jennie has died and I inherit $3 million in a year?? I better think of starting divorce proceedings so I can keep it all!"......


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Weird things happen. A colleague's computer at work will often turn itself back on up to 30 minutes after she has left the building. So a phone that can dial a number by itself? I can believe that.



True, but I think it would show up on the call log. I also think it was odd that it was immediately after/during a butt dial from my WH to his dad. He should have been in conference sessions.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

LOL Thatbpguy. 

Very true.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

fooled1 said:


> How far can you transmit when bugging someone? He is in another state across the country right now. The scene my FIL described was pretty accurate for what was happening, though it wasn't uncommon and he was vague.


If he's using the internet somehow - there are no limits!

Is he tech-savvy? Could he have a remote recording device on your computer or something?


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Robsia said:


> If he's using the internet somehow - there are no limits!
> 
> Is he tech-savvy? Could he have a remote recording device on your computer or something?


He is pretty tech savvy. he could, I guess. My laptop is on most of the time.


----------



## StraightenUp (Jun 18, 2013)

Does he have reason to want to record you? I guess I should phrase that: Do you have reason to suspect he is using surveillence on you?


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

StraightenUp said:


> Does he have reason to want to record you? I guess I should phrase that: Do you have reason to suspect he is using surveillence on you?


I'll address both, yes, he has reason, but only to see what I know/am doing to discover/prove his affair. He knows I know. I think I have come dangerously close to catching him or proving it and I know way more that I should for someone who hasn't proven it. Truth is, I am fairly observant and intuitive and he is a fairly bad liar. I have an excellent memory for conversations and he does not. However, he has kahunas the size of beach balls and just holds to the lies. No hard proof, no 'confession'.

As to the 2nd part; he has brought things up that were discussed with an uncanny timing. Sometimes a little piece of what was said verbatim or a change of plans that indicates that he knew that I knew. That kind of thing. 

For example, I found a paper with an address and a make/model of a car on it. Months before (about the time the paper was dated) he found reason to drive by that address and made very pointed comments about it. I thought it was very odd at the time (set off my alarms) but for the life of me couldn't think of any reason it should. He has done this type of thing multiple times. I don't know if that is because he is some kind of sadist bastard or if he is testing my reaction to determine if he is still safe or both. Probably it's both.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

In other words, if I tell my friend - I think he is meeting at such and such place on such and such days and he is, he would really want to know that so he can change it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You should drop false info an see if he reacts to it,

Could he have an Internet connected nanny cam or microphone there? One way is to look at what devices your Internet modem sees connecting to it.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

The only possibility is that your WH accidentaly called your FIL and is somehow recording you and that was transmitted over his phone to your FIL. 

That's a heck of a way to live. 

Assume everything you say in your car and in your home is going to be overheard by your WH.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> You should drop false info an see if he reacts to it,
> 
> Could he have an Internet connected nanny cam or microphone there? One way is to look at what devices your Internet modem sees connecting to it.


Maybe. The Skype box always comes up and he said it is just the way the program is, however, the red light around our camera is not on like it would be in a call. I believe the main computer was off this morning though, but I am not sure of it and as someone said, it might have been a recording, not real time. 

Our set up is: land line into the house to the desktop. This machine has the modem connected via wires, but it is a wireless modem so the other computer(s) in the house are connected wirelessly. The phone is also connected to the computer because of the internet connection, but I don't know if it actually runs through it - for lack of a better way to put it. 

How do I tell/see what is connected to the modem? Where do I look/what is the path?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

They are all different in what screens you click through, but after you log into the wireless modem go look at the list of connect devices. It's a brute fierce matter of looking at each on and accounting for it. They will include the MAC address of the devices network interface and maybe the name of the device. It depends on your set up.

I personally shutdown Skype when I'm not making a call on it.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

You could always mute the microphone.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

What about a keylogger with screen shots and recording on the computer?? That means he knows everything... 
I think DTS Has a sound recording option, that you can set to record for certain times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Turn your lap top off in between stuff and have some crazy conversations. See if you can narrow him down. 

Sounds like he is teaching you well on bullsh*t detection. Mine gave me a great education....however I just hope it doesn't convert itself paranoia for normal guys in my future and ruin all further relationships.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

LdyVenus said:


> What about a keylogger with screen shots and recording on the computer?? That means he knows everything...
> I think DTS Has a sound recording option, that you can set to record for certain times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's possible, but I did have my computer reset to factory settings fairly recently to determine if that was the problem. It didn't seem to have any effect. Though he could have it on HIS computer. He does leave it on sometimes, which I find a little odd (for him) so I turn it off. He has asked why I turn it off.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

fooled1 said:


> It's possible, but I did have my computer reset to factory settings fairly recently to determine if that was the problem. It didn't seem to have any effect. Though he could have it on HIS computer. He does leave it on sometimes, which I find a little odd (for him) so I turn it off. He has asked why I turn it off.


Energy saving.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Robsia said:


> You could always mute the microphone.


That is a good idea. Thanks. I did this today (or at least I think I have) on my laptop.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

fooled1 said:


> That is a good idea. Thanks. I did this today (or at least I think I have) on my laptop.


Do it on his too, if he leaves it on. At least when he's not there.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Robsia said:


> Energy saving.


That's what I said  And to keep the kids away from it.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Robsia said:


> Do it on his too, if he leaves it on. At least when he's not there.


He Skypes on his, so I doubt I could get away with that, but at least I can narrow it down.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

fooled1 said:


> He Skypes on his, so I doubt I could get away with that, but at least I can narrow it down.


He can't Skype on it if he's not there  Just remember to turn it back on again when he's due home.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Robsia said:


> He can't Skype on it if he's not there  Just remember to turn it back on again when he's due home.



True, true.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's easy to hide monitoring software and possible to have it survive even a disc format if he is tech savvy enough.

I would follow Shaggy's suggestion and simply feed him false information. Do it carefully so you know what was fed and when.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

So he leaves his lap top at your home turned on? Then that's your bug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

By the way it's illegal report his old butt. Maybe even have a cop come by and sweep the place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I leave my PC on as well. It runs better that way. 

Can you view your H's call log online? It would show the call even if it was made in error. Are you sure your source is reliable?


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

mablenc said:


> So he leaves his lap top at your home turned on? Then that's your bug.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He likes to leave his desktop on. The laptop is mine. But, the point you make is probably the same.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

workindad said:


> I leave my PC on as well. It runs better that way.


Why does leaving your pc on result in it running better?

Even with the newest Windows Operating Systems, there are "memory leaks" over time from running applications and rebooting clears the RAM and all the "software" junk circulating around in the system.


----------

